# RecipeDB - Speckled Chooks



## andytork (19/10/09)

Speckled Chooks  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes First attempt at a speckled hen clone. Tasted pretty good. Second attempt is fermenting now using Weast 1084 and will be going on nitrogen mix   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Crystal 140     0.25 kg Demerara Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      28 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 60mins)    14 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 45mins)    14 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     6 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 33.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.06%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Jimmeh (21/10/09)

Hey mate

There's a popular recipe over here: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/old-speckled-hen-20313/
Might be worth checking out.

Cheers, Jim


----------

